# '99 Audi A6 Quattro misfire problems.



## GixxerWilly (Feb 26, 2015)

Hi all!
Brand new to this forum and I am glad to have found it.
I read through all of the other misfire posts and there doesn't really seem to be one that clears it up. 
So here is my problem...
I bought the car today for a fricken steal. BUT it has a misfire on 4,5, and 6. A few camshaft position sensor/shorts problems. It seems to have a lot of missing/broken vacuum and emission type hoses broken. 
I don't think its the coil packs because the fact that it is 456 and not the firing order pairs. I saw a video on youtube where some guy plugged his EGR valve hose with a cap and it made the misfire go away. I tried that but I don't think I had a good seal and no improvement was noted.
Do you guys by chance know where I can get a really good manual for free?
TIA, Willy


----------

